# Forum Learning Russian Language Grammar and Vocabulary  Words used only in singular

## Valda

По моему учебнику    

> некоторые существительные употребляются только в единственном числе. Это существительные обозначающие (among other things that were mentioned)

  
Но ведь существуют для них слово во множественном числе ... почему существуют если не употребляются? 
So I'd say "Надо ставить в сковороде много морковь" и нет "много морковей" ?

----------


## Боб Уайтман

> Но ведь существуют для них слово во множественном числе ... почему существуют если не употребляются? 
> So I'd say "Надо ставить в сковороде много морковь" и нет "много морковей" ?

 Много моркови. (Genitive singular)
Много usually takes genitive plural: много огурцов (cucumbers are countable), много овощей (vegetables are countable), много яиц (eggs are countable).
But some nouns are what is called "mass nouns", and they are never used in plural. In this case, "много" takes the genitive singular:
много моркови, много картофеля, много капусты etc. It is the same as много воды (молока, сахара) etc. 
Unfortunatelly, there is no rule of thumb when applying to vegetables and fruit. Some of them countable, others are not. It is just due to the tradition how people are accustomed to speak. 
Some counter examples for you, Valda:
in English, "hair" is a mass noun: He has dark hair.
In Russian,"волос/волосы" is countable: У него тёмные волосы.
In English, "fruit" is a mss noun: There is a lot of fruit on the plate.
In Russian, "фрукт/фрукты" is countable: На тарелке много фруктов. 
Совет (advice) is also countable in Russian: один совет, два совета, ..., много полезных советов. 
And do not try to find any logic in it  ::

----------


## Боб Уайтман

> Но ведь существуют для них слово во множественном числе?

 Некоторые существуют, но в другом значении: 
"картофели" - так никто не говорит,
"капусты" - вряд ли так можно сказать,
"луки" - не существует,
"чесноки" - я бы это понял как "разные сорта чеснока"
"свёклы" = "разные сорта свёклы"
"моркови" - nope
"редисы" - never heard
"горохи" = "разные сорта гороха"
"фасоли" = "разные сорта фасоли"
"петрушки" = "разные сорта петрушки" 
Theoretically, any mass noun can be used in plural denoting "multiple sorts of the substance": milks, sands, irons, golds... But most of those versions are rarely used in practice.

----------


## iCake

*"луки" - не существует* 
Just a quick note, yes, as an *onion* we can't say *луки* to mean *onions*, 
but *лук* has another meaning, which is a *bow* (as one an archer uses), and *for this meaning* it's totally correct to use plural *луки*, which are *bows* in this case

----------


## Боб Уайтман

> *"луки" - не существует* 
> Just a quick note, yes, as an *onion* we can't say *луки* to mean *onions*, 
> but *лук* has another meaning, which is a *bow* (as one an archer uses), and *for this meaning* it's totally correct to use plural *луки*, which are *bows* in this case

 It brings to my mind a funny thing.
In the restaurant-car of a Russian train there was a menu translated into English. And it stated: 
селёдка с луком
herring with a bow 
Prooflink: http://v-s-c.livejournal.com/283783.html

----------


## it-ogo

Uncountable name of vegetables can be used as:
1) Name of vegetable species.
2) A mass of vegetables which can be measured in kilograms, for example. (Like water or milk) 
If you want to describe one solid object you can use different word or phrase and often there is an official (compound) name for such a countable object and a colloquial one. 
Here is a table: 
uncountable - official countable - colloquial countable 
картофель - клубень картофеля - картофелина, картошка
капуста - кочан капусты - капустина
лук - луковица - луковица
чеснок - головка чеснока - чесночина
свекла - ...
морковь - ... - морковка
редис - ... - редиска
горох - стручок гороха/горошина
фасоль - стручок фасоли/боб - фасолина

----------


## Боб Уайтман

Addition: 
картофель (uncountable) is mostly used "officially", it is rarely heard in everyday speech. We usually say "картошка" instead of "картофель". And when used this way, "картошка" is also uncountable: 
Я купил картошку. - I bought potatoes.
Пять килограммов картошки (Genitive Singular!) - 5 kilos of potatoes.
Пирожки с картошкой - patties with potatoes. 
It can become countable (I mean "картошка") only when we specify an exact quantity:
Дай мне пять крупных картошек. (Genitive Plural)
However, it is more natural to use "картофелина" in this sense:
Дай мне пять крупных картофелин - is better. 
редис (uncountable) is usually substitued by "редиска" in colloquial speech. And it is used as an uncountable noun as well:
Дайте мне килограмм редиски. (Genitive Singular).
When you specify an exact quantity, it becomes countable:
Дайте мне пять редисок. (Genitive Plural). 
There are some other nuances.
томат or помидор (a tomato) is countable: два томата (помидора), пять томатов (помидоров), килограмм томатов (помидоров).
But many people tend to say "помидора" (feminine) colloquially, and they use it as a mass noun:
килограмм помидоры, много помидоры, салат с помидорой etc. 
However, according to the "official grammar", the word "помидора" is incorrect. 
I think, it would be interesting to compose a list of some most common fruits and vegetables, both countable and uncountable.  *Fruit. * Фрукт - фрукты (countable). 
Countable nouns: 
яблоко - яблоки (apple)
груша - груши (pear)
абрикос - абрикосы (apricot)
персик - персики (peach)
арбуз - арбузы (water-melon)
дыня - дыни (melon)
гранат - гранаты (pomegranate)
финик - финики (date)
грейпфрут - грейпфруты (grapefruit)
лимон - лимоны (lemon)
апельсин - апельсины (orange)
мандарин - мандарины (tangerine)
банан - бананы (banana)
кокос - кокосы (coconut) 
Uncountable nouns: 
вишня (cherries)
черешня (cherries) - someone else has to explain the difference between вишня and черешня, can anyone help? The dictionary says вишня is _Prunus cerasus_ and черешня is _Prunus avium_
слива (plum) - can be also used as countable: слива - сливы
алыча (cherry-plum)
айва (quince)
клубника (strawberries)
земляника - we do distinguish земляника from клубника, but the species is the same. Can anyone explain?
малина (raspberries)
ежевика (blackberries)
черника (bilberries)
голубика (great bilberries)
клюква (cranberries)
брусника (cowberries)
крыжовник (gooseberries)
смородина (currants)
виноград (grapes)  *Vegetables. * Овощ - овощи (countable). 
Countable nouns: 
томат = помидор / томаты = помидоры (tomato) (Note: colloquial "помидора" is uncountable)
баклажан - баклажаны (egg-plant)
огурец - огурцы (cucumber)
кабачок - кабачки (vegetable marrow)
тыква - тыквы (pumpkin) (I think it can be used as uncountable)
перец - перцы (red or green peppers) - can be also used as uncountable
репа - репы (turnip) - can be also used as uncountable 
Uncountable nouns: 
капуста (cabbages)
петрушка (parsley)
укроп (dill)
мята (mint)
щавель (oxalate sorrel)
горох (peas)
фасоль (haricot)
картофель, colloquial картошка (potatoes)
морковь (carrots)
свёкла (beet)
редька (black radishes)
редис, colloquial редиска (garden radishes)
хрен (horse-radish)
лук (onion)
чеснок (garlic) 
Corrections and/or additions are welcome!

----------


## maxmixiv

1)  

> чеснок - головка чеснока - чесночина

 Чеснок ещё делится на *зубчики* картинки зубчик чеснока - Google Search
Большинство крупных овощей/фруктов можно резать на *ломтики*, а те из крупных, которые более-менее круглые (картошка, яблоко, ...) - также на *дольки*.
Арбуз режется на куски.
Всё, что достаточно прочное и не слишком мелкое, может быть нарезано *соломкой*: 507adf0f3166e.jpg 
2)
В сковороду мы не ставим, а кладём.  Для морковки получаем кучу допустимых вариантов:
- положите в сковороду побольше моркови
- положите в сковороду достаточное количество моркови
- положите в сковороду три морковки
- положите в сковороду несколько морковок
- положите в сковороду 200 граммов очищенной моркови 
"Много морковок/моркови" не звучит, я бы не стал так говорить.

----------


## maxmixiv

Про помидору даже не слышал.  сеньор помидор - Google Search

----------


## Боб Уайтман

> Про помидору даже не слышал.

 Strange... Maybe, it is regional then? In Samara people do say "помидора" as a mass noun.

----------


## Daniel_Brackley

In Omsk they don't sequently)

----------


## maxmixiv

> селёдка с луком

 Индид!
"I have been there" = "У меня там фасоль"

----------


## Боб Уайтман

> Strange... Maybe, it is regional then? In Samara people do say "помидора" as a mass noun.

 Just checked in Yandex. I was right! It's a regional feature of Russian.
Proof-links for Samara: Эх Самара Городок)
Saratov: 2. Нормативное употребление форм слов
and Nizhniy Novgorod: Салат "Мужской каприз"
(try searching for "помидора" within those web pages, it explains everything). 
I believe it looks like a common feature of Volga Region. I am not sure for other places though.

----------


## Seraph

> ...вишня (cherries)
> черешня (cherries) - someone else has to explain the difference between вишня and черешня, can anyone help? The dictionary says вишня is _Prunus cerasus_ and черешня is _Prunus avium_

  _Prunus cerasus_ sour fruit, for cooking, is pie cherry. _Prunus avium _ is sweet cherry, for eating fresh right of tree. 
Logic itself might be mass noun логик, (unless different types of logic are the topic? разные логики?).

----------


## Valda

Thanks for the shrewd input  ::

----------


## Боб Уайтман

> _Prunus cerasus_ sour fruit, for cooking, is pie cherry. _Prunus avium _ is sweet cherry, for eating fresh right of tree.

 Thank you! Yes, I agree, I think вишня is indeed sourer than черешня.
BTW, although your explanation may work perfect for English speakers, in Russia we do also eat вишня fresh right of tree. But we can use it for cooking as well (cherry pie etc.). So, both kinds of cherry are eaten fresh  ::    

> Logic itself might be mass noun логик, (unless different types of logic are the topic? разные логики?).

 In Russian, логика is feminine: Мне непонятна твоя логика (Your logic is unclear to me). Yes, it is a mass noun.
Yes, different types of logic is логики. This term is used in plural in abstract logic theory, for different logics with different sets of axioms.

----------


## Seraph

Well, I have to be careful, because there are different varieties of both those species, and so for P. cerasus and P. avium there will be more sour types and less sour types, as well as ones of varying sweetness.  And so there will be people who eat P. cerasus right off the tree here also.  BTW I found that there are a large number of cherry trees sprinkled  over those regions, and so some of us would feel right at home there.  Most of the Prunus spp. trees are extremely pleasant, especially in spring.  
I think that I got a little confused about логика, because there is also логик, logician.

----------


## pushvv

Если я правильно понимаю, Uncountable nouns нельзя посчитать...
Одна капуста, две капусты, одна петрушка, две петрушки, один укроп, два укропа, одна мята, две мяты...
Ну и то же с ягодами. Две вишни, две сливы, две клубники...
Не вижу ничего противоестественного в этом.

----------


## Lampada

> Если я правильно понимаю, Uncountable nouns нельзя посчитать...
> Одна капуста, две капусты, одна петрушка, две петрушки, один укроп, два укропа, одна мята, две мяты...
> Ну и то же с ягодами. Две вишни, две сливы, две клубники...
> Не вижу ничего противоестественного в этом.

 А не говорят у вас: одна _головка_ капусты, два _пучка_ укропа, петрушки или мяты? Часто также говорят одна вишенка, несколько клубничек, миска клубники. Конечно, если там крупные сливы, тогда уж сливы. _Два укропа, одна-две мяты_ - вообще не звучит, то есть, звучит противоестественно.

----------


## Боб Уайтман

> Если я правильно понимаю, Uncountable nouns нельзя посчитать...

 Во-первых, я согласен с Лампадой насчёт противоестественности большинства из ваших примеров. Более-менее сносно звучат разве что "две капусты" и "две сливы". Кстати, про сливу я так и указал в таблице выше, что она может быть и исчисляемой (countable). Про капусту - всё же правильнее сказать "два вилка капусты" или "два кочана капусты". 
С другой стороны, вы понимаете неисчисляемость не совсем правильно. Дело в том, что в русском языке множественное число можно теоретически образовать практически от любого существительного. 
Неисчисляемые существительные (uncountable nouns, mass nouns) - это такие, которые в своём прямом (предметном) значении употребляются только в единственном числе, а при необходимости измерить количество они сочетаются со счётными словами. Кроме вышеуказанных, сюда же относятся: вода, молоко, пиво, песок, железо, воздух (и вообще все вещества, субстанции, особенно жидкости, газы и порошки). А также любовь, дружба, информация, неопытность, счастье, и прочие абстрактные вещи. 
При необходимости указать количество, нужны дополнительные счётные (измерительные) слова: два литра воды, две бутылки пива, пять килограммов песка, две порции информации (или кто лучше предложит?). 
Но это НЕ значит, что множественного числа быть не может. Просто оно несёт иное значение, не значение поштучного счёта предметов. Многие неисчисляемые слова могут принимать формы множественности со значением "сорта, разновидности чего-то": разные пески, разные укропы... Потом, здесь может подразумеваться (но быть пропущенным) счётное слово: Дайте мне два пива. (Подразумевается - две бутылки или две кружки, по контексту). Кроме того, множественное число может иметь поэтическое значение с акцентуацией бескрайнего количества: воды Тихого океана, бескрайние пески Сахары, в снегах Арктики. Это не значит, что мы считаем при этом воду, песок или снег поштучно. 
А тест на различие исчисляемых и неисчисляемых названий простой:
В магазине продают баклажаны, арбузы, абрикосы, персики - ОК.
В магазине продают картошку, вишню, укроп, капусту - ОК. _В магазине продают картошки, вишни, укропы, капусты_ - не по-русски, если только не подразумевается при этом разнообразие сортов.
В магазине продают минеральную воду, молоко, пиво, квас. Кстати, "минеральные воды" тоже можно - но с акцентом на разнообразие, опять же. 
В жизни главное - успехи, достижения, знания, отношения... - ОК.
В жизни главное - любовь, дружба, уверенность, информация, счастье - ОК. _В жизни главное - любви, дружбы, уверенности, информации, счастья_ - совсем не по-русски.

----------


## John_Douglas

It's strange to even think of saying любовь or дружба in the plural. I even have to think a bit to figure out how it would sound: много любвей??? несколько дружеб?

----------


## maxmixiv

Зато мы говорим "Тридцать три удовольствия" 
Вообще, возможны забавные игры с неисчисляемыми Сотни нефти — Lurkmore

----------


## Боб Уайтман

Другой интересный феномен (правда, уже в сторону от основной темы).
Некоторые существительные вполне себе имеют нормальное множественное число. Но в родительном множественного (много чего?) они звучат очень странно и непривычно. Всему виной русская морфология, требующая "отбрасывать" конечное -а женского рода в форме род.п. мн.ч. А вот когда это самое конечное -а ещё и ударное, тут-то и начинаются фокусы. 
Хрестоматийные примеры, я думаю, все знают:
кочерга / кочерги - много кочерёг? кочерг? (по словарю - кочерёг)
конура - много конур?
кобура - много кобур? 
Мечта имеет нормальное употребительное множественное: мои мечты, в мечтах, мечтами... А вот "много мечт" - грамматически вроде бы правильно, но как-то режет слух. Хотя бы знаменитое "за сбычу мечт!" вспомнить  ::  
Я как-то искал тамаду для проведения торжества, и пообщался с несколькими людьми, предлагавшими услуги тамады. Вот тогда и задумался: тамада - много тамад? А ведь произносится совершенно неотличимо от слова томат. 
Интересные факты из словаря ещё:
дно - мн.ч донья, род.п. мн.ч доньев
Илья - мн.ч. Ильи (несколько человек по имени Илья), род.п. мн.ч. Илий. Вот так вот  ::  
Кстати, wiktionary спокойно склоняет дружбу и любовь во множественном числе: дружба — Викисловарь любовь — Викисловарь 
Да, вот ещё. Метель, вьюга имеют множественное число: холода, метели, вьюги. А пурга? Прошлой зимой у нас было много пург?

----------


## maxmixiv

Лингво говорит, что пурга не имеет форм множественного числа. 
А кочерёг - это круто!

----------


## John_Douglas

How can Russians get by without a plural for пурга? What if you want to say: 
у нас прошлой зимой не было вьюг и метелей, зато пург было до фига много. ?

----------


## iCake

> How can Russians get by without a plural for пурга? What if you want to say: 
> у нас прошлой зимой не было вьюг и метелей, зато пург было до фига много. ?

 у нас прошлой зимой не было вьюг и метелей, зато пурги было до фига много 
Problem solved  ::

----------


## Yulia65

> А не говорят у вас: одна _головка_ капусты, два _пучка_ укропа, петрушки или мяты? Часто также говорят одна вишенка, несколько клубничек, миска клубники. Конечно, если там крупные сливы, тогда уж сливы. _Два укропа, одна-две мяты_ - вообще не звучит, то есть, звучит противоестественно.

 Лампада, хорошие примеры! 
Дело в том, что в разговорной речи часто имеет место усечение фраз (ellipsis), когда говорящим опускается какое-то слово, но при этом собеседник догадывается, о чем идет речь, например: 
-- дайте два кофе (подразумевается "две чашки кофе");
-- купи три лимонада (подразумевается по ситуации: либо три бутылки, либо три порции лимонада). 
 Не исключаю, что в разговорной речи, скажем, на рынке, можно услышать:
-- дайте две петрушки (подразумевается "два пучка петрушки");
-- взвесьте мне вот эти пять слив; 
Боб тоже упомянул это явление (ellipsis).

----------


## Seraph

> -- дайте два кофе (подразумевается "две чашки кофе");

  And so these undeclinables like пиано, are similar to 'only in singular'.

----------


## maxmixiv

В смысле, пианино? Дайте мне два пианино  ::  ::

----------


## Seraph

Piano showroom full of pianos.

----------


## Lampada

http://www.larrymilo.com/vova/Schaum...%20Grammar.pdf  
CHAPTER 2  Nouns  *33* *"Nouns Used Only in the Singular*  Some nouns in Russian, as in English, have only a singular form. These include the names of various materials and substances (e.g. English _gold, straw_), abstract nouns denoting various qualities and properties (e.g., English _courage, devotion_), as well as _collective_ nouns, i.e., those that, while singular in form,denote a collection of people or things viewed as a whole (e.g., English _youth, mankind, furniture_). In many instances, the same nouns are treated as “singular only” in both English and Russian. 
There are some nouns, however, that in English are often used in the plural, but whose equivalents in Russian are collective nouns, e.g., English _clothes, dishes,_ and various nouns denoting fruits and vegetables, e.g., _strawberries,potatoes, peas. _ 
Below are examples of Russian nouns from various categories used only in the singular. Special note should be taken of those collective nouns that are used with the plural form in English, but in Russian are used only in the singular.  *Materials and Substances* де´рево _wood_  молоко´ _milk_ зо´лото _gold_  шокола´д _chocolate_ соло´ма _straw_ ма´сло _butter_ желе´зо _iron_ са´хар _sugar_ ста´ль _steel_ ри´с _rice_  *Abstract Nouns Denoting Qualities, Conditions, Sensations, etc.* че´стность _honesty_  све´тлость _brightness_ ло´жь _falsehood_  темнота´ _darkness_ доброта´ _goodness_  гру´сть _sadness_ го´ре _grief_  жара´ _heat, hot weather_  *Collective Nouns Denoting People and Objects* молодёжь _young people_  оде´жда _clothes_ студе´нчество _the students_  о´бувь _shoes, footwear_ профессу´ра _the professors_  посу´да _dishes_ детвора´ _children_  бельё _linen(s)_ родня´ _relatives_  листва´ _leaves, foliage_  *Collective Nouns Denoting Fruits and Vegetables* изю´м _raisins_  морко´вь _carrots_ виногра´д _grapes_ горо´х _peas_ клубни´ка _strawberries_ капу´ста _cabbage_ мали´на _raspberries_ лу´к _onions_ ежеви´ка _blackberries_ карто´фель _potatoes_ ви´шня _cherries_  крупа´ _groats_  Note that for some of these nouns denoting fruits and vegetables the suffix *-ина* can be added to the noun to express “a raisin,” “a grape,” etc.:  *изю´мина* _a_ _raisin__,_  *виногра´дина* _a_ _grape__,_  *горо´шина* _а_ _pea__,_ *карто´фелина* (or the colloquial noun *карто´шка*) _a potato._ 
Note also the suffix *-ка* in *морко´вка* _a carrot_ (and similarly, *шокола´дка* _a chocolate_).  Along with the noun *лу´к* _onions,_ there is the related word *лу´ковица* _an onion._ To denote “a strawberry,” “a raspberry,” one can use the word *я´года* _berry,_ e.g., *я´года клубни´ки* _a strawberry_; alternatively, the word *шту´ка* _item_ may be used to express one or more individual pieces, e.g., *Да´йте лу´ку, три´ шту´ки, пожа´луйста* _Give me some onions, three (pieces) please._  Note also that a collective noun requires singular agreement. For example, a modifying adjective must agree in singular number and in gender (masculine, feminine, and neuter adjective endings are, respectively, *-ый*, *-ая*, and *-ое*). Э´то вку´сный виногра´д. _These are tasty grapes._ Э´то све´жая клубни´ка. _These are fresh strawberries._ Э´то чи´стое бельё. _These are clean linens._  Also, a predicate verb must agree in the singular. Оде´жда лежи´т на крова´ти. _The clothes are lying on the bed._ (The form *лежи´т* is the third-person singular, present tense form of the verb *лежа´ть* _to lie._)"

----------

